# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Google +

## Xox

Who already has google plus? Regardless, what do you guys think about it?

From what I've seen, it looks like a better, more savvy form of facebook with a bit more going on in some aspects. (generally, less, which is cool)

(If anyone has an invite, I need one  :tongue2:  )

----------


## nina

:Picard face palm:

----------


## Xox

> 



Haha..I thought you would reply similar to this  :tongue2:

----------


## Caretaker

Facebook and Google are pretty much neck and neck when it comes to activity. There was a chart recently that said around 600k new google searches happen in a minute but so do 600k status updates. But I don't think Google+ will be the Facebook of Myspace. Meaning the new social site that takes over the old one.

----------


## [SomeGuy]

I dunno, the whole Circles idea is fucking brilliant; think about lots of people's complaints with facebook. Some things, only certain people should see. And most of us all have different circles of people. I have my DV friends, my chip music friends, my IRL friends, my parents, and work people. I don't want my chip music posts going to my boss, nor would I really want things between my family members getting into DV stuff. Facebook has that problem where everything that people post, everyone can see. I've gotten into IRL fights because of things that certain people shouldn't have seen on my page that I didn't put there. 

My friend posted the "Blowjob Girl" video on my wall. Turns out Grandma and Grandpa saw the link. That's Facebook for ya.

----------


## Ne-yo

I've been testing out Google plus for some time now and so far so good. I like it.

----------


## [SomeGuy]

God, I want an account.

----------


## khh

It defiantly looks interesting. Currently I'm not on any social networking site, but if I'd much prefer Google + to Facebook. They'll have a tough startup, though, cause "everyone" is already on Facebook, while you wouldn't find any of your friends if you joined Google +.

----------


## Zhaylin

https://services.google.com/fb/forms/googleplus/
You can "sign up" for Google + there.  But don't get excited, the site I saw said the link adds you to a waiting list.

It seems Google servers are overwhelmed:
'Awesome' Facebook announcement coming Wednesday - CNN.com

----------


## DeletePlease

I've never been interested in Facebook or any other similar site but I think I might give Google+ a shot. The circles thing is great, and I'm always hearing people complain about privacy exploits on Facebook. I probably won't use it much, but who knows, I might find it interesting. Maybe. Probably not. Meh.

----------


## Xaqaria

Anything good that google+ does that facebook doesn't will be added to facebook shortly. Its all the same.

----------


## khh

> Anything good that google+ does that facebook doesn't will be added to facebook shortly. Its all the same.



Not quite. One of the companies concerned have the motto "Don't be evil", while the other ... well.

----------


## Seroquel

> 



I'm with you, here.

----------


## tommo

> Not quite. One of the companies concerned have the motto "Don't be evil", while the other ... well.



 And what was that saying.... Power tends to corrupt.  Absolute power corrupts absolutely.

----------


## Xaqaria

> Not quite. One of the companies concerned have the motto "Don't be evil", while the other ... well.



Both of them are part of the Bilderberg group. Google dropped  "don't be evil" in 2009. Google (and also At&t) has also been caught stealing personal information while collecting data on wifi networks with their street view cars, which allows them to track people who are using their cellphones. You better believe that any information you put on either facebook or google+ is being saved somewhere. As a matter of fact, anything you put on facebook is also being saved by google in their total internet archives so maybe it is best to switch to google+ so then your information will only be saved by one of them. (thats sarcastic by the way)

I repeat, its all the same.

----------


## ninja9578

I foresee this being about as popular as ping

----------


## OldNutter

> Both of them are part of the Bilderberg group. Google dropped  "don't be evil" in 2009. Google (and also At&t) has also been caught stealing personal information while collecting data on wifi networks with their street view cars, which allows them to track people who are using their cellphones. You better believe that any information you put on either facebook or google+ is being saved somewhere. As a matter of fact, anything you put on facebook is also being saved by google in their total internet archives so maybe it is best to switch to google+ so then your information will only be saved by one of them. (thats sarcastic by the way)
> 
> I repeat, its all the same.



Imma of all the companies out there... I trust google the most. 
Also:

*Spoiler* for _Google being evil_:

----------


## tommo

I have a false trust in google too.  I realise it's false though.  You can't trust a large company.

----------


## DeletePlease

> Both of them are part of the Bilderberg group. Google dropped  "don't be evil" in 2009. Google (and also At&t) has also been caught stealing personal information while collecting data on wifi networks with their street view cars, which allows them to track people who are using their cellphones. You better believe that any information you put on either facebook or google+ is being saved somewhere. As a matter of fact, anything you put on facebook is also being saved by google in their total internet archives so maybe it is best to switch to google+ so then your information will only be saved by one of them. (thats sarcastic by the way)
> 
> I repeat, its all the same.



... you just ruined the internet for me. =/

----------


## Caretaker

Back to the original topic, I got in to Google+ and have some invites. I need to see if any of my friends want in first.  :tongue2:

----------


## OldNutter

> I have a false trust in google too.  I realise it's false though.  You can't trust a large company.



You trust anyone... that being said, I'm a trusting person. So whatever.

----------


## ninja9578



----------


## Jeff777

Damn the unbelievers.  I put my faith in Google.  I've accepted Google into my heart and it's washed my sins away.  Though, I will admit on a number of occasions, I have danced with the facebook in a pale moon light.

Seriously though, I fell in love with Google when they basically told George Bush to fuck himself when he requested all major websites hand over logs of inputted material by users.  Yahoo and Ask bent over, among other websites but Google stood firm.

----------


## tommo

> Back to the original topic, I got in to Google+ and have some invites. I need to see if any of my friends want in first.



Nah man fuck your friends, DV is your friend.
Yeah?


Also, Gavin - 
http://givingpledge.org/

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-10870361
http://news.discovery.com/human/bill...ge-income.html

Mark Zuckerberg has pledged to give half of his lifetime earnings to philanthropic causes.
Don't think anyone who owns google have.

----------


## Marvo

Hi, I got in a few days ago too, I have invites, so PM me your email and I'll send an invite.

----------


## Invader

There's also this thing called The Outdoors, it's a pretty cool feature of life and it's really fun, even more fun than facebuck and giggleplus.

----------


## Jeff777

> There's also this thing called The Outdoors, it's a pretty cool feature of life and it's really fun, even more fun than facebuck and giggleplus.



What's the website for the outdoors social network?

----------


## Invader

It's on a private network, you need to find a computer connected to it. If you leave your indoor living establishment, you should be able to find one out there somewhere. It'll be a super nice computer with many many gigabees of ram and a thousand dollar special nvideo giforce graphics card. It's a better computer than the one you have now so you should start looking for it.

----------


## Jeff777

> It's on a private network, you need to find a computer connected to it. If you leave your indoor living establishment, you should be able to find one out there somewhere. It'll be a super nice computer with many many gigabees of ram and a thousand dollar special nvideo giforce graphics card. It's a better computer than the one you have now so you should start looking for it.



I'm.. I'm scared.  Leaving my indoor living establishment is crazy talk.  With my xbox and my facebook on my laptop.. I've heard there's this bright blazing ball of light in the sky called a sun?  Sounds harmful.  From what I understand about trees.. they are giant stalks of angry wood with a thousand arms that rock back and forth intending to punch someone whenever its windy out.  

The outdoors social network sounds too petrifying.  It's facebook for me.

----------


## Invader

No no trees are misunderstood, they're rather peaceful and we're the ones cutting them down. The sun also makes the trees grow. When you eat food it probably grew becaues of the sun, or ate food that grew b/c of the sun. The Outdoors is superior to facebook sir, you really must try it and see for yourself. Your skin will feel alive with the sensation of breezes, and your ears delighted with little birdy chirpings. Take my expert advice you wont be sorry :O

----------


## tommo

Ok guys I have real Google+ invites.  Unlike Marvo.
I got 10 of em.  Who wants one?

----------


## Jeff777

> Ok guys I have real Google+ invites.  Unlike Marvo.
> I got 10 of em.  Who wants one?



I wouldn't mind checking it out.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Just got on it about 15 mins ago. Looks interesting, but I'll have to figure it all out later. It's almost 5am and I'm going back to bed.

----------


## khh

> I wouldn't mind checking it out.



Yeah, same here really.

----------


## tommo

> I wouldn't mind checking it out.







> Yeah, same here really.



PM me your e-mail, probably a gmail one if you have one.

----------


## Marvo

I still have invites by the way.

We should try to get some connections set up between DV members, although I can't figure out how to do that in a safe way.

----------


## tommo

> I still have invites by the way.
> 
> We should try to get some connections set up between DV members, although I can't figure out how to do that in a safe way.



 What do you mean?

Why wouldn't it be safe?  Unless you don't want your name or something on there?

----------


## Marvo

Well, privacy can be nice. I don't want every DV member and their mother to have me on G+.

----------


## tommo

Circles, bro.  Just put us all in a "Dreamviewers" circle.

----------


## khh

Yay, now I'm in too. 





> Well, privacy can be nice. I don't want every DV member and their mother to have me on G+.







> Circles, bro.  Just put us all in a "Dreamviewers" circle.



Yeah, with circles you're supposed to be able to configure just how much you want to share with who. That's kinda how Google intends to win over Facebook :p

----------


## Marvo

I suppose yeah.

Whatever.

[email protected]

Erik Kuur

----------


## PXUmais

> Both of them are part of the Bilderberg group. Google dropped  "don't be evil" in 2009. Google (and also At&t) has also been caught stealing personal information while collecting data on wifi networks with their street view cars, which allows them to track people who are using their cellphones. You better believe that any information you put on either facebook or google+ is being saved somewhere. As a matter of fact, anything you put on facebook is also being saved by google in their total internet archives so maybe it is best to switch to google+ so then your information will only be saved by one of them. (thats sarcastic by the way)
> 
> I repeat, its all the same.



Wasn't the Streetview Cars WIFI data collection only for SSIDs and MAC Addresses, to increase the efficacy of their location based services. And the collection of any additional data was due to error and entirely unintentional, and was later stopped and rectified.  

Also, (highlighted in red) I have NEVER heard of this, it sounds like BS. Source?

I'm not making excuses for Google, I'm sure they've done various OTHER evil things, :O but what you wrote doesn't exactly ring true. 

Also, LMAO @ "Total internet archives"

----------


## Taosaur

A friend of mine is getting pretty gung-ho for G+, and had the following advice for getting started:




> the best thing to do is, when you get in, do a people search for "Christina Trapolino", put her in your Following circle, and read her posts back as far as you like. She'll tell you all you need to know. It might be worth circling Pete Cashmore (mashable.com) as well. They should get you going nicely. Christina is a champion for the service, and it's Pete Cashmore's job to look at it from every angle. I really like Google+, in many ways better than Facebook.



I've accepted the invite, but haven't poked at it much yet.

----------


## Supernova

"On one hand, you'll never be able to convince your parents to switch.  On the other hand, you'll never be able to convince your parents to switch!"

----------


## Xox

I like google plus, seems a bit boring now but I'm sure that'll change. I have invites as well! *Email removed per user request*

Btw Marv, who's James Poulson?

----------


## Marvo

He's just a guy from another forum. He constantly reshares posts and dumb links.

----------


## Taosaur

Seek me on G+ and ye shall find me. Offer available for a limited time only. 

Pro tip: Profile > Other Names

----------


## tommo

> I like google plus, seems a bit boring now but I'm sure that'll change. I have invites as well! *Email removed per user request*
> 
> Btw Marv, who's James Poulson?



 Just added you.  Did NOT realise you were a girl.  This entire time.  So weird lol

----------

